# Gainesville Pics



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice group!




Glad to hear Dave is shooting some ASA again.


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=497438510&albumID=973216&imageID=11339466

Use this link and scan my Gainesville pics.


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks. That is what our targets were like all day. Man it was a blast!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL Well now I know who that was loading that hog up in the yellow beetle. Me and a buddy walked right by you as you were breaking it down to load up.


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL yea that was my buddy Mark. He took 3rd in K-45.


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

yman294 said:


> LOL yea that was my buddy Mark. He took 3rd in K-45.



What are these 'known' classes ? Do they give you the yardage I suppose ?

thanks


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

i was at that shoot to if im not mistaken. it was this past weekend 5-7 of Feb in Newberry FL right?...


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea. Great shoot too.


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

I enjoyed it, although it was my first shoot that I have ever attended. Didnt do too good though, couldnt finish the second day due to a complete and massive faliur of my bow. That is another reason I cought my own bow instead of using my dads "extras". But non the less I really enjoyed myself and had a great time and cant wait to do it again.


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of 3D archery. I'm sorry to hear about the mishap with your bow. If there is anything I can do to help you get it going just let me know.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Was cousins shooting navigators?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mw31 said:


> Was cousins shooting navigators?


I beliee he was shooting x10s


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*cousins*

It looks like dave cousins was shooting laser guided arrows, by that score of 450. congrats to everyone.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Pix*

You guys need to post more pics, I love seeing pics from the asa shoots. I don't go that far south, because of cost. 


Jim


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

You shot right next to me!!! Good shooting.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Great pics good shooting to


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Bigjim67 said:


> You guys need to post more pics, I love seeing pics from the asa shoots. I don't go that far south, because of cost.
> 
> 
> Jim


You should look into plan tickets...a guy in my group was able to fly roudtrip for around 80 bucks from up north.


----------



## Dave Cousins (Jun 28, 2002)

Chris,

I had an awesome time shooting with you guys all weekend and really enjoyed chatting about your day job.

Andy, Braden, Chris and all the guys in the K50 shot awesome! was truly a pleasure guys. I might be able to fit a couple more into my schedule and if so I hope we get to shoot together again!

DC


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

yman, hope you don't mind but what arrows are you shooting. . . are they the pro xcutters? I have been stongly considering shooting these or the pro 22 series but I'm just now sure if I want the extra weight of them. I have a 30"draw (28.5" arrow) and when I calc up an arrow weigh with out the tip I get 299.00 using pin knocks and gold tips insert which weighs 47.5 grains. that means if i shoot a 75 gr tip I will be up to 376 about and I would really like to shoot around 65-67 lbs but keep my speed up. Do you have any suggestions is it possible to get a screw in tip that is less than 75 grains? I will be shooting IBO hunter class so I would like to shoot as close to my bows top speed as possible to help on yardage


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

mossyoak79, Yes I am shooting X-Cutter pros. I actually shoot 60lbs, I am a 27.75 draw length. I shoot a 120grn tip to weaken the arrow some plus I like shooting a good foc. They weigh about 364grns. Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

yman you need to come over to Ms and shoot with us.


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds great. Lets try to plan a weekend for it.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Which hoyt was dave shooting?? tell us more about his setup,,,where did you get 120gr tips for x-cutters? I shoot 90gr tip's in mine but I would like to up my FOC


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

All you need now is the screw in weights. I have a gold 20grn and then a silver 10 grn in mine.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

yman294 said:


> All you need now is the screw in weights. I have a gold 20grn and then a silver 10 grn in mine.


thanks man,I will try to find some weights,,which hoyt was dave shooting?


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive been looking at your pic's looks like your shooting a contender elite with 2000 limbs spirals,,


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, Contender 4 me. Dave was shooting a Maxx 35. You can get those Goldtip weights from Lancaster.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*arrow*



Dave Cousins said:


> Chris,
> 
> I had an awesome time shooting with you guys all weekend and really enjoyed chatting about your day job.
> 
> ...



Hey Dave,

First off, nice to see you on here. The pro's always spice up the board. 

Which arrow did you shoot? I seen a pic of one of your group's targets, and it looks like there is an x-10 in it. Is that what you were shooting? Did you already have the bow set up with those, or did you feel you had an advantage with those on the 3d's? I figured an x-10 wouldn't be the best arrow available from Easton for that game? I was thinking you would of shot a fatboy or even a bigger aluminum for the round? 

Jeremiah


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

yman294 said:


> Sounds great. Lets try to plan a weekend for it.


they are having a shoot in merdian,ms this saturday should be a good turnout.


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lee Racing,
Send me some info on it. I might can make that one.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I just went to my local dealer and he had the weights,,I got a pack of 20 gr and a pack of 10gr,, now if the weather would fair up,,thanks for the tip,,


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would insert the gold ones first then the 10s behind it. Heavier weight to the front.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep that's just how I did them. I did four of my arrows and left the other four alone,, Im wanting to see if they will out group my 90gr points, I think they will a 50 and 60 yrds


----------



## yman294 (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck. I think you will be happy.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I just checked my FOC and it went from 8.72 to 11.47 it should shoot great,, Im shooting a contender elite 28" draw xt3000 limbs spiral x cam


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

nice pics .


----------

